# Tivo Bolt - has anyone been able to add new apps?



## Stuart999 (Mar 10, 2021)

I am trying to add locast.org as a new app so I can record over the air content. I have found other solutions outside of Tivo, but I made the investment in Tivo and would like to continue to use the Tivo DVR. Does anyone have a solution for hacking the Tivo bolt please? 

Thank you


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I've never bothered. If you want apps for your "set top box", I'd look into other platforms like Roku, Apple TV, Google TV/Android TV, etc.

I have a Bolt+ and it's only used as a DVR. I also have a Roku 3, Apple TV 4K, the first round Chromecast and a Chromecast with Google TV - Google Store.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Stuart999 said:


> I am trying to add locast.org as a new app so I can record over the air content.


Just not possible. There's not even an app for Locast for the TiVo legacy platform (DVR & Mini's), so I don't believe you'll be able to access Locast at all from a TiVo DVR or Mini, let alone *record*. (The only possibility I could imagine, short of a native app, is if Locast were available as a Prime Channel, then it could be available through the Amazon Prime app.)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

FWIW, the bottom of Home - Locast does have a mention of TiVo. But since Locast is a non-profit, I doubt they'd want to invest (spend $) in porting it to a small platform w/a declining user base.


----------



## kazak99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Stuart999 said:


> I am trying to add locast.org as a new app so I can record over the air content. I have found other solutions outside of Tivo, but I made the investment in Tivo and would like to continue to use the Tivo DVR. Does anyone have a solution for hacking the Tivo bolt please?
> 
> Thank you


You can access Locast through the "Vewd" App Store app on you Tivo. Open the Vewd app and then search for Locast in the Internet TV section. You cannot record from Locast on a Tivo.


----------

